# Headline on Drudge, Putin world's new most powerful leader



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Obama has turned Putin into the world?s most powerful leader | New York Post

Seems old Vlad is running a powerplay to usurp the "most powerful leader" role in the world.
While giving a speech at the UN, he stated flatly that Russian will be leading a "broad coalition" to fight ISIS in Syria and Iraq.
Hmm... a coalition to fight terror you say?
Sounds reminiscent of our former prez, don't ya think?

For all his faults, Bush had it right. If you're going to fight terrorism, and oust a corrupt regime, you MUST put something else in place and support it. (see Iraq and Afghanistan)
Obumble decided the best course of action was to pull out all support from the region, encourage other nations to overthrow their governments in the "Arab spring", and never consider the void such actions would create, or the powers that would seek to fill them. Now we have the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt and ISIS is gaining more control everyday.
All the while, as Assad is trying to keep power and fight ISIS, Obumble is calling *him* the threat.

At some point, the old adage is always true... The enemy of my enemy is my friend. You have to pick the lesser of two evils.
Right now, ISIS is a larger threat to that region, all of our efforts to stabilize it, and even the world as a whole if they achieve their desired goals. (recently released info stating they wish to perform a "religious cleansing" to the tune of 300 million people)
Assad is the one trying to fight back.
Putin sees this. Putin is no fool. For him, it's all about power and stability. He can't guarantee his country's oil interests in the region if ISIS succeeds. He's looking for the best partner available to fight against that threat. With the U.S. wholly unwilling, Assad falls into that category. That's why we see Russia sending support to Syria.

If Putin is successful in forming this "coalition" and leading to the destruction of ISIS, as hard as it could be, Obama will end up looking even more foolish and inept. When we claimed he would be the worst president this country has ever had, we may not have had an idea of just how right we were.
Sometimes, even a bad man falls on the right side of history.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Obama has told us Russia is only a “Regional Power”. Our president is devoid of strategic ability, and has surrounded himself with military advisors who are more politicians than soldiers.

But who is running for the office that would be any better? I despair.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

While the title is given, "Commander in Chief", it does not demand that the position being filled by a military strategist.
As far as I'm concerned, we've only had two that could handle such things themselves. Washington and Eisenhower.
The rest depended on surrounding themselves with wiser men than themselves.
This works out fine if you are a good leader, open to suggestions from others you recognized to be more skilled in such areas, and making decisions based on their recommendations and experience.
It doesn't work at all if you're a narcissistic man-child who won't accept that you're wrong and thus only surround yourself with "yes men".

The current field of Republicans hold a few of each. It is our job to weed them out.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My poo is the worlds most powerful smell.

Putin's power rating on Drudge, or the smell of my turd... ONE of them makes a difference to me in my life, and one of them makes absolutely, positively, completely and utterly ZERO difference in my life... and if you smelled what I smelled this morning before the fan did it's magic, you would know which one it was.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Cold war 2.0?
How much difference is there in what Russia is doing now compared to what it has done in the past. If you ask me not much, it's just that we haven't seen them at it in a while. Well not since the collapse of the USSR anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> My poo is the worlds most powerful smell.
> 
> Putin's power rating on Drudge, or the smell of my turd... ONE of them makes a difference to me in my life, and one of them makes absolutely, positively, completely and utterly ZERO difference in my life... and if you smelled what I smelled this morning before the fan did it's magic, you would know which one it was.


(Slippy gets out his notepad entitled "Things I Wish I had Written" and adds this^^^^...)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think a lot of people are going to be surprised when they find out what can make a difference in their lives. Considering how small the word is, today, and how powerful the tools are which will be used against us, there isn't woods deep enough that can hide them.

Am I saying not to take measures to prepare? Of course, not. What I am saying is that knowing what is going on can help prepare appropriately for whatever threat is there. The chess game played by the global puppet masters can easily be swept off the table in favor of Battleship.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The current occupant of the White House abdicated the roles of world leader and super power. Putin and others are merely filling the power void. We have enfebaled ourselves to h
Hold hands and play footsie with a world that wants to destroy us.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Am I saying not to take measures to prepare? Of course, not. What I am saying is that knowing what is going on can help prepare appropriately for whatever threat is there. .


The opinion of some dude from the New York Post who probably couldn't tell an AK from an Arby's sammich makes absolutely zero difference to me. None.

Is Benni Avni somebody with credentials? Not that I can find. He was a correspondent to the UN for the NY Sun and Kofi Annan hated him. "I felt that he was systematically putting the most negative, conspiratorial interpretation on practically everything that happened at the UN," Annan said.

Does that make Avni this vital expert that I should actually care what he has to say? Nope. I don't know him, until I looked him up I've never heard of him, now that I have researched him a bit I find that I have zero reason to believe he has any idea what he's talking about.

That's the thing, consider the source.

I am NOT going to base my decisions on some random NY city journalist that may have an axe to grind, I have no idea.

The only reason I wasted my time with this is to illustrate the point as to how entirely meaningless this kind of thing is.

Putin will do what Putin does, and Obama will do whatever he does, and most of the time we won't have any idea what any of it is because the media is filled with a bunch of Benni Avni's who we don't know, have no reason to trust and who certainly don't have our best interests first in their minds... they are looking out for themselves first, and using us as click bait.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Maybe sometimes it better to just hunker down in your hole, zip your mouth shut and let your masters duke it out.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Let Putin dance with ISIS. In that part of the world (except Israel) let him make Russia the new target for the *************. Someone else can police that part of the world. People, even law abiding citizens get a bit weary when a cop is close by. That's why even when we try to help they hate us for being in their country. 

Let Russia and China take up a bit of the burden. Remember when Russia tried to control Afghanistan in the '90's? We did better but that part of the world is like the old ******** in the Uncle Remus and Bur Rabbit story.

Currently ISIS has over 2400 of our captured Humvees, many they've rigged as car bombs to use against us. After many years let's stop helping people who won't help themselves.

We've spilled our blood many times earning and keeping our freedom. Why spill American blood helping people who don't even want us around, won't stand up and fight for their freedom, and hate us for being there?

Yes, some fight, so let's give the Kurds some lower cost but good weapons but 90% of the countries over there are just on the American dole.. We've spent many years and hundreds of billions of dollars training them how to fight but they just run because the leaders they elected maintained a super corrupt military who sold the weapons we sent and abandoned the rest.

Screw them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well he did order Obama to come before him and Obama jumped like a well trained dog.


----------

